# Your Worst Nightmare



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

i don't know about that.... maybe being stuck on an open chairlift in subzero temps after dark; but in an enclosed gondola- that would just be crappy, not f*#@n frostbite death. 
in 1998 a US navy fighter pilot who was hottdoggin it in the Italian alps, flying way lower then he was supposed to be clipped a godola cable, causing the car to fall however far, killing like 25 people- now THAT would suck!


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

In about 6th grade at Temple mtn, nh I got stuck on a chairlift for 45 minutes at night. Mild frostbite on cheeks and nose. Some hypothermia. Good times


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

a 6 year old thread?? Really? That's reaching into the depths!!


----------



## treehugger (Jul 29, 2009)

Glad you could join me.... its lonely down here.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Trump for President!?!


----------

